# I want to give you hope - her name is St. Gianna



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Dear Friends,

I want to share my amazing news with you. I am 45 years old and have been trying to conceive for many years. Finally, today at the grand old age of 45, I have had a confirmation from my doctor that I am indeed pregnant. A totally natural, out of the blue answer to my prayers. I can't believe it. I have been praying to St. Gianna and I believe she helped me and I really hope that she continues to do so. I have my first scan on Tuesday 29th. Please remember me in your prayers. If you would like to read more about this remarkable and modern day Saint, you will find her life story and testaments to her undoubted intercessionary powers on www.saintgianna.org .
/links

Good luck to everyone and let's all keep on praying. God is good!


----------



## Flow13 (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW! Congratulations. 

So pleased for you. xxx


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats sweetie and all the best for your scan next week x


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you so much Flow13 and B&I.  I wish you every success and many blessings on your respective journeys. Raphael xx


----------

